# 2005 Outback Sidney 30rls



## psizemore (Mar 8, 2005)

WE FELL IN LOVE WITH NEW 2005 OUTBACK SIDNEY 30RLS BUT AFTER READING SEVERAL FORUMS ON TOWING, WE ARE AFRAID IT IS TO BIG FOR OUR 2003 FORD EXPEDITION V8 WITH LOAD CAPACITY OF 8900 LBS. WOULD LOVE TO HEAR FROM EXPERIENCED RV PEOPLE AS WE ARE NOVICES AND DEALER TOLD US OUR VEHICLE WOULD TOW IT. WE ARE AFRAID TO GET IT NOW AFTER READING POSTS FROM OTHER RVERS. : dunno:


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Not to emulate the "weight police" but... IMHO I would not recommend towing a 30' TT with your current TV.







I've been in your shoes with wanting a trailer that was simply more than my vehicle could logically tow. We're all different when it comes to comfort levels while towing and the terrain you plan to tow through is a consideration as well. The simply truth though is that the GVWR of the 30RLS would be 700 pounds over your stated max on the Expedition. In addition to that your wheelbase is only 119" pulling a fairly long trailer so stability becomes a consideration as well. Just my 2 cents but I'd opt for a smaller trailer or a bigger TV.

Good luck regardless and hope you find a good Outback out there.

Greg


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I would have to agree with Greg. My wife and I really love the Sydney RQS (similar stats) so I sat down and ran every possible number vs my TV and could not comfortably justify it. My Titan is rated to 9600 lbs and still too close for my comfort. Towing that much with your expedition will at least shorten the TV life and at worst be unsafe. Remember that the dealer is only trying to sell a rig and after it leaves the lot they have no liability to you at all. There are several people towing with similar vehicles and they will be able to give you a more accurate picture of capabilities. I think it is better to enjoy the whole experience in a smaller TT than to arrive stressed from a white knuckle drive. JMHO. Good luck

Jared


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

You are getting good advice here. That 30rls is just too much TT for the Expy.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll concur with the others. The Expedition has a fairly short wheelbase of 119.0 from my quick searching. I'll share the Wheelbase Rule of Thumb so you have some idea where we are coming from. The Rule of Thumb comes from various Trailer Life articles on this subject, and though its not the golden rule its a good safety margin to consider. It really is your call of course, but no one here would want you to see in a dangerous situation o one where you really felt you didn't have enough tow vehicle.

*Wheel Base Rule of Thumb*
A tow vehicle should have a minimum wheel base of 100 inches. A wheel base of 110 inches is recommended for a 20 foot trailer. For every additional foot of trailer length (above 20') add 4 inches to the wheel base. i.e., a 22 foot trailer=118 inches wheel base, a 24 foot trailer=126 inches wheel base. Etc. However, when you get into the larger, full size tow vehicles, such as Surburban's, SuperDuty's, Ram Trucks, etc. this rule relaxes, as these types of vehicles (if properly set up) are capable of towing much larger trailers than this rule would suggest.


----------



## eyeguy (Sep 7, 2004)

I have a 2003 Expedition 5.4 with 3.73 rear end and pull a 25rss it pulls fine. It is a little slow on the hills but other than that I have had no trouble. On the freeway you can sometimes forget for a few seconds that it is back there. On twisty two lane roads you are constantly aware of it being back there. There are peolpe here who are happy towing 28's with Expeditions and similar SUV's. Personally I would not go bigger than 28 and would think long and hard about getting the 28 vs the 25. Just my two cents.









Darren


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I hate to be a kill-joy, but agree with the others. I would be very wary of the wheelbase on the expy with such a long trailer. A 28 footer is really even pushing the limits but with the right tires and good hitch set-up it's being done by others. But my humble opinion is that the 30RLS which checks in at 33' 2" is over the safety line.

I'm afraid that the Outback line may not offer what you're looking for if you desire a spacious travel trailer that doesn't have a queen slide bed or bunks. The 28BHS would be the closest option to the 30RLS.

Best of luck, and please be safe.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

As soon as someone joins this forum as a 31-RQS owner, I will be VERY interested in their set up. I want to see what 34 1/2 feet long looks like behind ANY tow vehicle. And I mean a 34 1/2 foot TT, not 5'er.

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!

I agree. Too much trailer. You could always get a new truck too!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> I want to see what 34 1/2 feet long looks like behind ANY tow vehicle.


I can tell you that I have about that much behind me with my Raptor and its one looooooong trailer. At least the Outback is only 8' wide.


----------

